# Great Night at Atlantic!!!



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Awesome cigar lineup....big Vin brought some beer...this one called FULL MOON. I think it was better than Blue Moon...a bit more body...very smooth.

Here is the lineup as we watched some football recaps...

LGC Serie R maddie #4
Bolivar Beli Finos
Tatuaje Cojonu 2006

STELLAR Heavy Hitters....now some may look at this lineup and think its insane because of the strength factors...all consider very full. But IMO...very full of flavor...strength is at medium to me. Just like some guys love the LFD Chisels and they friggin kill me! LOL

The LCG was great...one of my staples...but I'd tell ya, lately they have become completely flat with about 2.5-3 inches left...like the flavor disappeared....but the first 2/3rds was very good.

Next up...the BBF...from 2005. Man I love the BOLI line...between this stick and the Royal Corona, I am good to go. I love the Boli profile...same with the Montes...not one disappointed me yet! 

Now to finish, the Tatuaje Cojonu 2006....this was my first, have been sitting for a year. I love the 03's, so I was excited about this one. The stick did not disappoint. Excellent TAT flavor....really nice. I will smoke another soon...then another 03....so far I may have to lean towards the 03's if I would compare....


----------



## smokin_cgars87 (May 15, 2007)

Those LGC's are always good. They are one my old reliables. haha. great lineup!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Aweseome selection.


----------



## Giak (Sep 13, 2007)

You smoked those all in the same night???


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Mario, I agree with you on the Boli line, great smokes.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Giak said:


> You smoked those all in the same night???


yeah....between 5-8:30pm...  I normally only go for two...


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Is that Desperate Housewives in the background in one of the pictures?!?!?!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Slow Triathlete said:


> Is that Desperate Housewives in the background in one of the pictures?!?!?!


HAHAHHAH...nah man.... Housewives is only on Sunday nights!! Could have been a commercial..who knows...lol


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Whoa!! The fact that you know the day that it shows just ruined my image of the mighty Legend Killer. You just lost two Man points.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

hahahhahahah!!! Give the LK credit since I know about the hot ladies on that show...


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Looks like a great night of smokes. I'm in the mood to have a 3 or 4 cigar night!


----------



## wtrfwler1 (Aug 12, 2006)

Looks like it was a great evening and I have to agree with you on the 03 being better than the 06. However the 06 aint nothing to sneeze at.

Also agree on the Boli's, I don't think I have ever had a bad one.

As for a certain television show, being the manly man that I am I have only seen it when my wife makes me watch it :lol: and the eye candy is nice.

Robby


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> hahahhahahah!!! Give the LK credit since I know about the hot ladies on that show...


Nice recovery!!


----------



## Daver3283 (Jul 8, 2007)

Can never go wrong with a Bolivar, pretty much every stick they make is enjoyable. Can't say I have had any LGC's yet but it looks great too!


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

I have the exact same experience w/ the LGC R #4's I have.
As far as what you said about the Cojonu 03 vs 06.
Everyone I know thinks the 03 is better also.
They are both some great smokes though.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Cigars,beer,football...what could be better


----------

